# Hmpk + pk = ?



## drkeni9ma (Jan 24, 2011)

HMPK + PK = ?
CT + VT =?
HMPK + CT =?

Can anyone lead me to the answer? thanks


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Well HM + PK = Halfmoon Plakat (HMPK)
And CT = Crown tail; VT = Veil Tail
And there are CTPK = Crown Tail Plakats

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I believe VT is constantly dominant...


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> I believe VT is constantly dominant...


OOOh was this about which trait would be dominant if the two traits were mixed? O.O That makes much more sense now... I r dumb. >.>


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

hmpk+pk would probably make halfmoon and plakats.

ct and vt would make combtails, which are pretty ugly the first few generations.

hmpk+ct would probably make something similar to a combtail, it just depends on the rays and of the ct.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

HMPK + PK will give you mainly PK. You'll loose spread with this cross.

CT+VT will give you VT with varying degrees of ray reduction.. NOT a nice picture for the first few generations. Generally you get VTs who look like they have fin rot.

CT +HMPK.. you'll get long fins first with web reduction... again.. not a pretty picture in the first generations.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

^ Really on the ct x vt crosses? I heard they werent good looking, but didnt know why... D: Agh!


----------



## AkiGari (Apr 17, 2011)

I was just wondering about this. My accidental spawn.
HMPK male bicolor + unknown female CT or VT bicolor
So HMPK_+ CT will be something like combtail...maybe ugly tail bicolor
HMPK + VT will be VT or DT bicolor
is that correct?
I'm learning on the fly...


----------



## AkiGari (Apr 17, 2011)

HMPK+ VT = VT's (are DT's possible?)
HMPK+ HM= HMPK's or HM's
HMPK+ DT--- HM's or DT's
HMPK+ CT--- not too pretty for 2-3 generations from 1fish2fish


Is this right?


----------

